# Ready to learn from the master



## monty3777 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just booked my spot in Myron Mixon's cooking class. It is being held over Valentine's Day weekend - and my wife said yes. The only thing better than good BBQ is an understanding spouse!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 3, 2009)

You'll love the class Monty if you throwout everything you currently know to be true and sacred about BBQ.

Start with Kingsford and lighter fluid and go from there.  And don't forget the Kraft BBQ Sauce!   

The man gets results though!

Have a great time!


----------



## monty3777 (Feb 4, 2009)

Since I know nothing about BBQ I should be well on my way. Seriously, I'm taking a notebook and some tape for my mouth. Nothing I've picked up n the last 5 years is so sacred that I won't reconsider how I do things. I'm especially excited about the whole hog session!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 4, 2009)

He does a great job on the whole hog.  Wait until you see the size of his injector!  It's made in Germany and is about the size of some bicycle tire pumps!


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2009)

That sounds like a blast!


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2009)

Where is it being held?


----------



## monty3777 (Feb 5, 2009)

At his home in Undilla, GA. (I don't know if I got the spelling right)


----------



## BONE HEADS (Feb 5, 2009)

Bring back lots of knowledge to share, sounds like a great class.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2009)

Hell, I'll even send you a new notepad if you send me a copy of the notes...hahhahaa  
  Then you can sell them to everyone else to help get your "tuition" back.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 5, 2009)

Eh.... I'll save myself the money and listen to the podcast.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Eh.... I'll save myself the money and listen to the podcast.




or that.........


----------



## monty3777 (Feb 5, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Eh.... I'll save myself the money and listen to the podcast.



Will the podcast take me out of the frozen north for the weekend?


----------



## BONE HEADS (Feb 16, 2009)

Waiting to hear!


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya should have gone to this if ya  wanna learn from the Masters. No offence to Myron but I would rather learn from the Masters in my Home State , I tend to spend my money close to home as I can get. I will be at the school in March in Summerville SC.  


http://www.carolinapitmasters.com/


----------



## monty3777 (Feb 20, 2009)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Ya should have gone to this if ya  wanna learn from the Masters. No offence to Myron but I would rather learn from the Masters in my Home State , I tend to spend my money close to home as I can get. I will be at the school in March in Summerville SC.
> 
> 
> http://www.carolinapitmasters.com/



I met several ol' boys from South Carolina at Myron's.


----------

